# 5/30 Cape May Surf



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

47 inches and 35#


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

Niiiiice Fish!! WAY TO GO!!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Awesome*

Great job Barry. Congrats on the catch.


----------



## bobabouy (Nov 13, 2006)

DETAILS opcorn:


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Forty Seven Inches and Thirty Five Pounds on Clam Caught it at...................... The Tide was about..........................Wind direction was......................ETC ETC ETC


----------



## bobabouy (Nov 13, 2006)

junkmansj said:


> Forty Seven Inches and Thirty Five Pounds on Clam Caught it at...................... The Tide was about..........................Wind direction was......................ETC ETC ETC


wasn't worth the price of popcorn,clams make everyone a bass fisherman:spam: would have been a nice fish if ,let say it ate a pencil or a swimmer:redface: <<<clamballing
thanks for all your details junkman


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

clam ... well, "when in Rome"  

Nice feesh man


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Not Everyone can jump rockpiles,or are they Plug ho's Pencils and swimmers are more Structure oriented.

After having Shoulder surgury my Plugging days are few

And it was NOT on a Lami or St Croix, And no Van Stal was used during the making of that Photo

IT STILL IS A NICE FISH!


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

No doubt that is an excellent fish there Junkman! Big props for you. I think most of us on the board are used to getting a few details when reports come in about nice fish being caught. If you didn't want to tell everyone your secret spot you should have said so. Instead this could easily turn into a personal argument that isn't necessary. So like you said that is a REAL NICE Fish you got there!!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*He did*

By not saying it in the first place.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

True but when asked if he could provide more details he replied with a _slight_ hint of sarcasm Maybe they know each other but if he didn't ask I would have surely bc that is a real nice fish and even though I won't be fishing the NJ surf anytime in the near future I like to keep mental notes on how, what, and where big fish were caught to use them in my future endeavors in other states!  No Worries! Tightlines!!


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

There is NO secret Spot!

Cape May Beach front Pick a Spot! I'm not the only person catching

I gave the details I thought were needed

Thanx Dawg! I called you!


----------



## Mick2360 (Aug 14, 2006)

junkmansj said:


> There is NO secret Spot!
> 
> Cape May Beach front Pick a Spot! I'm not the only person catching
> 
> ...



Nice Fish, Junk. The sunburn says it all; you put in your time. I've not fished that area but I do know it is world famous for big fish. kind of like asking where a fish is caught in Montauk, the next one can come from anywhere!

Anyway, nice tag. Nuff said!


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

I didn't mean to offend Junkman and Rudedogg I guess I will just keep my ass in the MD board from now on. :redface:


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*No offense at all*

Didn't offend me at all. What Barry was saying was that he was in the right place at the right time. There really isn't much to say more than he did already. There really hasn't been any specific time, tide or set up or bait to use other than clam. We don't get blitzes like down south but the bite has been goos. Unfortunately I haven't been able to get out much.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

RuddeDogg said:


> Didn't offend me at all. What Barry was saying was that he was in the right place at the right time. There really isn't much to say more than he did already. There really hasn't been any specific time, tide or set up or bait to use other than clam. We don't get blitzes like down south but the bite has been goos. Unfortunately I haven't been able to get out much.


Me either! That is why I am starting to get stir crazy. Hopefully at the end of this month I can get on some fish. Hope you make it out soon Dogg!!:fishing: Again nice fish Barry!!! Tightlines!


----------



## david123 (Jun 24, 2004)

Thought you threw the small ones back? 

Just kidding...nice fish!


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

FL Fisherman; There was NO offense taken! As the Dawg said right Place Right Time only lasted three -four days before the Full moon. and it was only a 1/2-1 hour bite each day I called Family from Philly and they Missed it too.

I have been on these boards a LONG time, and have seen the results from burning a Spot!

There is Twice the amount of lurkers out there than you think waiting for info

Thank You for posting

I did not want to piss anybody off, I found it Saturday 5/28 When the Lifeguards ran us off the Beach we ussually fish and moved us down to the next beach, And I did not get my first shot there till Monday


----------

